# Valentines Weekend Surf Report 2015



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

With only one trip under my belt so far this year I was anxious to get back out on the sand. Things were looking good for the weekend early during the week and by Wednesday the decision was made to hit up the beach! Keep It Reel team members from last yearâ€™s Texas Shark Rodeo along with a couple new guys were all meeting up on the beach. If there were fish or sharks around we were going to find them. 

Ron had arrived early Thursday and had luck catching fresh bait. Friday morning he has a run on one of his shark rods and when the shark breached it somehow broke the swivel attached to the mainline! 

I arrived late Friday evening with my nephew Julian and fishing partner Ares. Aldo had plans to meet up with us later on in the night. Didnâ€™t have any fresh shark baits so I made a decision to head down the beach from Ron and try to put Julian on some oversized drum. Almost instantly we get things going as Julian hooks up on the first fish. 




























Then another! 



















Things were going good as Julian would battle multiple oversized fish through the night. 





































The wind picked up a bit and it got a little chilly at night so I put a sweater on Ares. He was not happy about it.












to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Julian would struggle with the next fish as it was defiantly a beast. I step in mid fight and put the pressure on the fish. A few minutes later we get a beastie big ugly on the sand. 











Of course with the massive fish drumming Julian was spooked. I had to get onto him and explain that we had a small window to take pics and release the fish before it was too late. So therefore, there was no time to be scared. Basically telling him to get his $h*t together. 











Measuring at a stout 45â€ in length my guess would be somewhere in the 40lb range. I know a lot of people claim that lower 40â€ black drum are breaking into the 50lb range but from the data Iâ€™ve gathered it would have be a fish well in the upper 40s onto the 50â€ range for it to weigh 50lbs. 





























Moving onâ€¦. A few mid to lower 30â€ black drum would make an appearance as things begin to settle and the tide started to go out. Aldo shows up in time to see the action come to a stop. Lolâ€¦.




















The next morning I get things packed up and head over to Ron and see if he had any action at night. Things were slow as no baits had been picked up. I head south a few miles and deploy the bait rods in full force. 











Armed with fish bites and peeled shrimp my bait rod takes off. Although a nice quality fish I was upset that it was not a shark bait. Julian however was as happy as can be. 




















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

We get news that Ron has landed a 7â€™ 6â€ Sandbar down the beach just as I am getting my baits out. I get excited and hope for the best! 











Meanwhile Aldo falls asleep on the job. 











Passing time waiting for the fish to bite.











Grant, Ryan and Kelly arrived midafternoon and fished down the beach from us. With no action Aldo and I pack things up and head back up the beach to maybe get on a few more drum before it gets dark. 
Just like the day before the incoming tide produced the fish. Julian gets another big ugly as Aldo finally gets his first fish of the trip. 





























As it was getting dark I head back to camp where Ron, Grant and Ryan had set up while Aldo stayed behind to get on a few more fish. 











Just as it was getting dark Grant lends me a hand manning the rods while I deploy 4 fresh baits. 











The rum and beer starts flowing and food starts cooking. I head over to my truck to check on the rods and hear the Avet LX with a whole whiting get smashed. Felt some good head shakes but I could tell it was a small fish. Indeed, it was a bull red that picked up a bait intended for a shark. 











After dinner everyone begins to crash out. Ares, Julian and I squeeze in the oversized tent cot and get some much needed rest while the shark rods stand watch. 

As I am half asleep the Avet 80w takes a slow roll. I get up and check on it but didnâ€™t feel anything. Hmmmâ€¦ Oh well, I get back in bed and fall asleep. 30 minutes later the same reel starts screaming! I harness up and the fight is on. 

Normally only deployed when I make long drops with big baits, I opted to put it in the game with a fresh ray dropped at about 600 yards. The shark didnâ€™t stand a chance against the Avet 80w. 

The 7 foot class Sandbar shark did not want to come over the 1st bar. I woke up Aldo as I was leadering the fish. He snapped a few action shots. 










to be continued in 2 mins....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

A feisty 7 foot class Sandbar shark! 








































Throughout the night Ron and Grant land another sandbar in the 6ft range. The next morning I debate whether to run baits or not. 











Julian hooks up once again with another bull red!










Grants new fishing partner, Sky!




















I manage another fresh ray and had no choice but to kayak it out deep! I normally like to leave by 11am on Sundays due to the drive and unloading of the truck but with this fresh bait I decided to stay â€œone more hourâ€. 











Four hours later Aldo is ready to leave but canâ€™t due to a dead battery! Of course we have jumper cables but I â€œcantâ€ move my truck with a shark rod deployed. Realizing that this is a potential win/win situation I give him two options, wait for a shark to pick up the bait or get up on the rack and reel that sucker in! ( Which is about 500 yards out.) He chooses option 2. I win! lol


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweet report... Glad yall were able to hook up with a nice winter shark! Im going down tomorrow to try and catch some bait to freeze for summer


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Good stuff. Fishing was slow but I'm glad we were able to knock a few out. Either way, we got the mandatory "reunion' trip outta the way. Time to start busting out numbers


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Great report Joe! You really got Julian onto the fish and beach life. You're a good "Dad".


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome report went down to surfside last weekend also but had them fam not much shark action going on with them lol but maybe next time! Great report!!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That is just awesome! I'm sure glad you had a great trip.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fishing, and pictures. Thanks for the report, it looked a real good time with some huge surf beasts!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

awesome report, Julian got a serious workout!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great report and trip! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Cool! Nice trip. Thanks for the post.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice report and I really like the pics. I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

I really like what you're doing!!! I hope to continue reading more of your reports to increase my success. I am all new so I come to learn from all the great wise master here.... I'll be looking to see more of these adventures of yours, keep em coming!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the he77 outta your report and pics.Thanks for raising a young man the way it's meant to be.You'll be rewarded many times over.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Great report!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice, I'm impressed.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Great report! Can't wait to get back down there!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the complements. He is learning but for whatever reason all he wants to do is catch a hammerhead. 


:headknock


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Tell him to get in line. Lol


----------

